# Setup/Configure Network Printer w/ IP Address



## npd

Was wondering how to setup and configure a shared network printer w/ IP address. The network printers were working fine until the Network was moved and setup in a new location. After the move, the printers can't print. Does the printer need to be reconfigured with IP address? If so, how? Thanks in advance.

npd


----------



## Nohcrakrad

Hi

Here are two sites that may help fix your problem.

http://llama.med.harvard.edu/Printer_IP_address_change.htm

http://supportdesk1.iit.edu/howto/networkprinter/


----------



## Bob Cerelli

If the IP scheme of the network was changed, then the printer will likely need to have a new IP address as well. The details for this would depend on the printer.

As far as adding in an IP printer with XP, it is fairly simple.

Control Panel / Printers
Add Printer
Local (No automatic detect)
Create a new port
Standard TCP/IP port
Enter in the IP address of the Printer
Then add in the drivers when requested.

If you have Win9x, you might need something like HP's TCP/IP printer software to add the port.


----------



## npd

Thanks guys, I'll look into it and give it a try. Appreciate your help.

Also, I forgot to ask. How to change or edit the IP address on a printer. I'm using the HP 4050n/tn printer on Windows 2000 server. Thanks again.


----------



## Nohcrakrad

Here is a basic config for HP Printers

Basic Configurable TCP/IP parameters 
The following TCP/IP parameters can be configured using the front panel of the printer. The different models and firmware revisions of HP Jetdirect print servers have different capabilities and therefore different menus. Also, some menu items will only appear if the HP Jetdirect is connected to the network and configured (e.g., by DHCP) therefore the list of items below are not what you supposed to have available; rather, it is a description of those menu items that you might see on your particular printer: 


Config Method: Allows you to choose between the available configuration methods for IP addresses (DHCP, BOOTP, etc.)
BootP= (Yes/No). Uses BOOTP or DHCP, which automatically downloads configuration data over the network. The default setting is YES to use BOOTP or DHCP for configuration. Change this to NO to use the front-panel configuration. 

DHCP=(Yes/No). Uses DHCP, which automatically downloads configuration data over the network. The default setting is YES to use DHCP for configuration. Change this to NO to use the front-panel configuration. 

Auto IP= (Yes/No). For firmware versions x.25.xx or newer. If you choose BOOTP=NO* and DHCP=NO*, you can choose AUTO IP=YES* to have a link-local default IP address of 169.254.x.x assigned automatically. 
Manual: (Yes/No). Allows the IP address to be configured using the front panel of the printer. 
DHCP Release. Only if the HP Jetdirect is configured by DHCP, this menu item will appear to release the IP address. 
DHCP Renew. Only if the HP Jetdirect is configured by DHCP, this menu item will appear to renew or the IP address. 
Host Name. Allows the host name to be entered in using the front panel of the printer. This only appears on certain printers with certain firmware and HP Jetdirect print servers with x.24.06 or newer firmware. Basically if the option isn't on the menu, the printer/print server combination does not have it available. 
Secure Web or Web= (HTTP/HTTPS). Sets the type of protocol used to access the embedded web server of the HP Jetdirect. 
IP address (four bytes). This is usually seen on the front panel as IP BYTE. For example: If the IP address is 192.0.0.192, then IP byte 1 = 192, IP byte 2= 0, IP byte 3 = 0, and IP byte 4 = 192. 

Subnet mask (four bytes). This is usually seen on the front panel as SM BYTE. Example: If the subnet mask address is 255.255.255.0, then IP byte 1 = 255, IP byte 2= 255, IP byte 3 = 255, and IP byte 4 = 0. 

Syslog server IP address (four bytes). This is usually seen on the front panel as LG BYTE. Example: If the syslog IP address is 192.30.40.192, then IP byte 1 = 192, IP byte 2= 30, IP byte 3 = 40, and IP byte 4 = 192. If no syslog server is on the network, each byte should be left at zero. A syslog server is a server on the network that runs a syslog daemon and is used to receive syslog messages. This may be useful in identifying error conditions. 

Default gateway (four bytes). This is usually seen on the front panel as GW BYTE. Example: If the Gateway IP address is 192.0.0.192, then IP byte 1 = 192, IP byte 2= 0, IP byte 3 = 0, and IP byte 4 = 192. 

Timeout=. Sets the TCP connection timeout (in seconds). 



NOTE: To be sure the TCP/IP settings are saved on the HP Jetdirect print server in HP LaserJet printers, press GO or ONLINE when finished with the configuration. Then print a Configuration page to verify the changes.


----------



## Nohcrakrad

And here is a set up for your Printer.

HP LaserJet 4000, 4050, 4100, 4500, 4550, 5Si, 5SiMX, 5000, 5100, 8500, 8550, 8000, 8150 printers, HP 2500c Professional series, HP Business Inkjet 2200, 2250, and 2600 printers 
To configure TCP/IP parameters from the control panel, use the following instructions: 


Press the MENU button until HP MIO 1 (or 2), or HP EIO 1 (or 2) appears. 

Press the ITEM button until CFG NETWORK = NO appears. 

Press the PLUS or VALUE button until CFG NETWORK = YES appears. 



NOTE: The CFG NETWORK = XXX (XXX being YES or NO) is a toggle, not a permanent setting. Changing it to YES allows the settings to be changed at that time. It will appear as CFG NETWORK = NO each time this menu is accessed. 

Press SELECT or RESUME. 

Press ITEM repeatedly until CFG TCP/IP = NO appears. 

Press the PLUS or VALUE button until CFG TCP/IP = YES appears. 



NOTE: The CFG TCP/IP = XXX (XXX being YES or NO) is a toggle, not a permanent setting. Changing it to YES allows the settings to be changed at that time. It will appear as CFG TCP/IP = NO each time this menu is accessed. 

Press SELECT or RESUME. 

Press the ITEM repeatedly until BOOTP = YES* appears. 

Press the PLUS or VALUE button until BOOTP = NO appears. 



NOTE: When using BootP or DHCP, keep the setting BOOTP = YES *. The BootP or DHCP server will configure the TCP/IP parameters on the HP Jetdirect. No other TCP/IP configuring is necessary. 

Press SELECT or RESUME. 

The following two steps apply to the HP Jetdirect 610n cards only: 

DHCP=YES appears. 

Press the PLUS or VALUE button until DHCP = NO appears. 



NOTE: When using DHCP, keep the setting DHCP = YES *. The DHCP server will configure the TCP/IP parameters on the HP Jetdirect. No other TCP/IP configuring is necessary. 

Press SELECT or RESUME. 

Press ITEM until IP BYTE 1 = (value*) appears. 

Press the PLUS or VALUE button, until the desired value of the first byte of the IP address appears. By pressing and holding the PLUS or VALUE button, the value will scroll rapidly (HP LaserJet 4000, 5000, and 8000 printers have a MINUS button to decrease the value). 

Press SELECT or RESUME to save the value. 

Press ITEM to continue. Repeat Steps 11-13 to configure the remaining bytes of the IP address. 

Repeat Steps 11-13 to configure the subnet mask bytes (SM BYTE 1=), syslog server IP address (LG BYTE 1=), default gateway (GW BYTE 1=), and timeout (TIMEOUT=). 

Press ONLINE, GO or MENU. Print a self-test page to verify the IP settings. 

If the test page does not show the correct settings, power cycle the printer and reprint the test page.


----------



## npd

I appreciate you guys taking your time to share your expertise with us newbies. Thanks again.


----------



## x_789

Hey Fellahs hate to bring up a dead post but its pretty similar to what I am dealing with. I have a HP 4 printer with an old jetdirect card in it. Can I just capture a port like you listed above to print to this printer without it being tied to a domain or server or anything else. I have it on the 192.168.1.X network I can ping it and I can configure it with Web Jet Admin but I have atempted to add it to an xp machine via add printer- Network Printer and input the ip as \\192.168.1.10 and It errors out . So I am hoping that I Can simply capture the port to each printer and be done? Thanks in advance for any replies.. X


----------



## Bob Cerelli

You need to add it as a local printer. Then Create a New Port. Add a TCP/IP port that has the same IP as the printer.


----------



## rdcessford

I too have an HP 4 printer with a Jetdirect card.
MY PROBLEM is I don't know how to set an IP address for the card (there is none there now).
Is there a panel method for this or do I need to run some program?


----------



## StumpedTechy

Look here they have a great online resource -

http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsuppor...dTypeId=18972&prodSeriesId=25472&locale=en_US

It tells you how to reset the card back to factory defaults this will let it pick up DHCP. What I suggest then is to then telnet into the card and use the menu commands to set it up the way it should be (static).

You can also do it by the control panel -

To configure an HP jetdirect card do this:
1. Hit the online button once and the light will go out indicating off line. 
2. hit the menu button until you get TEST
3. hit the item button until you get SELF TEST
4. hit the enter button ( you will see 05 SELF TEST in the window). After about 10 seconds or so the printer will print out a page of info. In this info will be the ip address of the card. If you can, it will be easiest to telnet to this ip address and there you will find a simple menu that is very easy to use. The card can be configured from there.

You can also configure the ip address from the printer.

To configure TCP/IP from the printer:
(The star means selected or entered; without the star the choice you make is not saved; hit enter to get the star and save your choice)
1. Hit the offline button
2. Hit the menu button until you see AUX IO MENU
3. Hit the item button until you see CFG NETWORK = NO
4. Hit the + button to get CFG NETWORK = YES
5. Hit the enter button to get CFG NETWORK = YES *(this saves your choice)
6. Hit the item button to get CFG TCP/IP = NO
7. Hit the + button to get CFG TCP/IP = YES
8. Hit the enter button to get CFG TCP/IP = YES *(this saves your choice)
9. Hit the item button to get IP BYTE 1 = 0 (This could be any number between 0 and 255, hitting plus increases the number in steps of 1 hold the plus button down to automatically advance the numbers. Hold down the shift button red letters to make numbers go backwards this is where you set the ip address of the printer. This number will be the first number in your address like this: If your IP is 192.168.1.1, this will be the 192 part. Before you hit the the item button again to get to IP BYTE 2 = 0 (or what ever number it is set to) be sure you have hit enter to change the entry and save it.
10. Hit the item button to get IP BYTE 2 = 0
11. Hit the item button to get IP BYTE 3 = 0
12. Hit the itme button to get IP BYTE 4 = 0
13. As you continue to hit the item button you will get something like this SM BYTE = or LS BYTE = or GW BYTE = these stand for Subnet Mask, GateWay, SysLoGserver. You may want to set these too. Again, be sure to hit enter to get the * which means you have saved the value. You can always test your entry procedure by using the test menu above that will tell you if you successfully changed the ip address, subnet mask, and defalult gateway.


----------



## rdcessford

Have tried multiple times to CFG.
The printer REFUSES to keep the CFG "YES" settings.
Is there another setting I need to correct?


----------



## StumpedTechy

Even after hitting the enter to get the * and then hitting item? If not do the telnet.

Get the DHCP IP from the paper print out and then open up a windows prompt from any Windows XP machine and type in - Telnet IP from the printout I.E. Telnet 192.168.1.1 or whatever.

Then you can go in and type in ? to get a list of commands it should be something like dhcp-config: 0 to turn off DHCP and then IP: 192.168.1.X or whatever you are changing the IP to lastly you have to exit usually there are 2 exit commands so make surey ou do the right one I think its Exit and Quit where quit exits without saving and exit saves the configuration but the ? command will tell you.


----------



## rdcessford

No DHCP address seen on the test page.
However, I have gone one step further, turned OFF BOOTP (BOOTP=NO) then apparently was able to set the IP bytes.
Thanks for all this.

I will now try it at home on my LAN with a "ping"


----------



## StumpedTechy

Yes BOOTP gives out DHCP so when thats enabled you can't set anything else. Also remember sometimes its a ton easier to telnet into the device and change the IP over the network than it is to mess around with the printer interface. (And with some printers that don't have displays telnet is the only way)


----------



## Bob Cerelli

HP makes a nice utility to configure the network card via a web interface. It's called JetAdmin and there are Win9x and NT versions.


----------

